# Lighting control consoles



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey y'all. I apologize if this thread is somewhere on here, cause I swear I saw one back in the day, but now I can't find it. So, here goes. I'm working on rebuilding my 98 Chevy K1500. I'm redoing the front end and wanting to change around how things are in the cab because this is my DD as well as my work truck, and I'm currently looking for a plow for it.

My question is this, I'm trying to figure out how to build a console that will sit on the floor in the middle of the front seat, that will allow me easy access to my light controls, CB radio, plow controller eventually, etc etc. Has anyone on here built a custom console for their trucks? If so, what did you use for materials? I've been shopping around locally for parts to make this but haven't quite found what I originally had in mind.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I made this a long time ago. I have since added many many more switches by getting a bigger plate. It works great for me.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Underside.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

TJS;1856615 said:


> I made this a long time ago. I have since added many many more switches by getting a bigger plate. It works great for me.


Looks good. I think I sold you that navigator box and light kit?


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

I made something recently for my truck- I'll put up some pictures tomorrow


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

I still have to get pictures. But this thread might help- http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85755&highlight=laptop+mount


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

here's my setup
the box is built out of plywood, then covered in diamond plate sheets from Lowes.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

nice job on the laptop stand! I have a Toughbook as well, and the cost of RAM mounts...I have 5 trucks and one Toughbook, how much roughly to you have invested in that laptop mount? Great job!


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

the mount itself was made with scrap material I had laying around. So effectively it cost me nothing. With parts purchased from the store directly, maybe $50- I'd say probably less. Even the 'cheap mounts' off ebay are outrageous, and like pretty flimsy. And forget the cost of RAM or Jotto!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought a Ram mount, it was totally worth the cost to me, sturdy and for 50 or less i can remount it in any truck I want once I get a new one. OP you could look on strobes n more for a box that mounts to the floor to hold any switches and radios.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

RAM is good stuff, but expensive.

OP, jhall22guitar mentioned Strobes N More for switch boxes... They sell Havis and Jotto and similar brands but they're pricy. GREAT stuff but pretty expensive. Lots of vehicle-specific stuff. All depends on your budget. 

Peeklandscaping, that's a pretty nice job. What do you use the Toughbook for, landscaping/plowing?? Is the CB and the radio in the visor (it looks like) used for landscaping/plowing as well? Interested to hear about how the Toughbook works for you. Any particular software you use or is it more just to be able to get weather info and what not?


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

rjk512, the Toughbook is used daily for scheduling/ note taking/ estimate spreadsheets/ whatever. I wouldn't get in the truck without it! I use Gopher Software- it's old, but it works for me. I also use Anytime Organizer, Open Office for spreadsheets, and Window Journal for handwritten notes. I have a printer wired in as well, so I can print on the field if needed. The CB is for weather updates, communication, and to pass time. Still a pretty new addition to my gadget lineup.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

peeklandscaping;1870050 said:


> rjk512, the Toughbook is used daily for scheduling/ note taking/ estimate spreadsheets/ whatever. I wouldn't get in the truck without it! I use Gopher Software- it's old, but it works for me. I also use Anytime Organizer, Open Office for spreadsheets, and Window Journal for handwritten notes. I have a printer wired in as well, so I can print on the field if needed. The CB is for weather updates, communication, and to pass time. Still a pretty new addition to my gadget lineup.


Very nice...


----------

